# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Σταύρος Κελαϊδής

## Polyneikos

Ορμώμενος από κάποιες φωτογραφίες , θα ήθελα να κανουμε μια αναφορά σε έναν αθλητή από τα παλιά, τον οποίο μάλιστα έχουμε και ως μέλος στο forum.
Eίναι ο *Σταύρος Κελαϊδής* απο την Κρήτη.




Αγωνίστηκε για πρώτη φορά , σε ηλικία 16 χρονών, στο Mr Ελλάς της WABBA το 1977
Δεν υπήρχε κατηγορία Εφήβων και αγωνίστηκε  στην ψηλή κατηγορία ανδρών  με αθλητές όπως ο Φώτη Τόμπρας και ο Τάσος Μώρος.


Επανέρχεται στο Μister Eλλάς της IFBB το 1981, στην Ελαφριά κατηγορία Εφήβων και βγαίνει 3ος 






Το 1982 έκανε τρείς αγώνες : 
Αρχικά στο Mr Στερεά Ελλάς, το πρώτο που διοργανώθηκε, όπου βγήκε  1ος στην γενική κατηγορία Τζούνιορ (2ος Νίκος Μανίκας)





Κατόπιν στο Mr Κρήτη, τον 1ο αγώνα αυτό του ιστορικού θεσμου για την Κρήτη, όπου βγήκε 2ος στην ψηλή κατηγορία ανδρών (1ος Διονύσης Βολικός)




Την ίδια χρονιά αγωνίστηκε στο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB και βγήκε  1ος στην ελαφρά κατηγορία Τζούνιορ (2ος ο Χρήστος Παρνασάς)




Είχε κάνει και μια αγωνιστική εμφάνιση το 2013 στο Mr Κρήτη, για το οποίο θα τοποθετήσω προσεχώς φωτογραφίες
*
Οι αγώνες του* 

1. 1977 WABBA Μr Eλλάς
2. 1981 IFBB Μr Eλλάς
3. 1982 WABBA Mr Στερεά Ελλάς
4. 1982 WABBA Mr Κρήτη
5. 1982 IFBB Μr Eλλάς
6. 1983 ΙFBB Mr Στερεά Ελλάς (Guest Poser)
7. 2013 Mr Κρήτη

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Μετά από αρκετά χρόνια ξαναείδα από κοντά στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, τον παλιό μου φίλο τον Σταύρο!
Τον συνάντησα για πρώτη φορά στο Mr Κρήτη 1982 όπου και οι δύο κερδίσαμε την δεύτερη θέση, ο καθένας στην κατηγορία του.

Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1982 ανέβηκα από την Κρήτη στην Αθήνα και για δύο χρόνια γυμναζόμασταν στο ίδιο γυμναστήριο, του Κώστα Γιαννακόπουλου στα Πατήσια. Είχαμε μοιραστεί απόψεις για το άθλημα και όχι μόνο, μιας και ο Σταύρος ήταν πάντα ένας αξιόλογος άνθρωπος, που ότι έλεγε είχε βαρύτητα. Από τότε φαινόταν ότι θα γινόταν ένας επιτυχημένος δικηγόρος.

Χάρηκα πολύ που τον συνάντησα και είναι καλά.

----------

